# Early Schwinn



## Ed Minas (Nov 19, 2016)

I just picked up an early ladies Schwinn and need some help with Determining the year.   It has the same paint scheme with darts and pin stripping that I have seen on other Schwinns
It has 28" wheels with glue on all in one tube tires.  It has a heart cutout front gear. 

This is the serial number found on the crank housing bottom bracket. 

"I" or possibly a "C" 47695. 

The interesting thing is there is no evidence of there ever being a head badge, but there is a nice rectangle pinstriped on the head tube which looks completely original faded and all. There are two holes on each side of the tube but nothing in front and no silhouette of there ever being one.   

I greatly appreciate any and all help.






















View attachment 385311

View attachment 385312


----------



## volksboy57 (Nov 19, 2016)

Damn, that thing is old! Nice score! Good luck finding a date on that thing. I haven't seen a schwinn with that frame design. I would guess it is from the teens.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 19, 2016)

Don't think that is a Schwinn. Emblem maybe? V/r Shawn


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 20, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Don't think that is a Schwinn. Emblem maybe? V/r Shawn



Can you tell me more as to why you think that?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 20, 2016)

Ed.... I'm not much into the 20s +/- bikes; the horizontal badge holes made me think not Schwinn [but I may not know enough]; The chain ring doesn't strike me as Schwinn. Check out the Forum page, last forum [Bicycle Restoration Tips], and Thread: *Sprocket compilation PIC HEAVY  page 6 of that thread, post #108.... * However, it has a question mark.

The fork doesn't strike me as Schwinn.

Another suggestion: contact a moderator, i.e. _rustjunkie_, and ask him to move this thread to the Antique Bicycles Pre-1933 thread. Folks read that thread know the bikes of your era more than general Schwinn Folk. *You have found a really NICE bike, an aged survivor, whether it commands a high price or not.*


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2016)

The frame, fork, and chainring all don't say Schwinn to me. A little earlier than I normally deal with so I'd go with Pappy's suggestion to have this one moved. V/r Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 20, 2016)

TAKE THE CRANK OUT AND SEE IF IT HAS A S #.
ALSO TAKE A PIC OF THE SERIAL NUMBER ON BOTTOM BRACKET..


----------



## Cooper S. (Nov 20, 2016)

I saw the same sprocket on a Chrysler badged bike once


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 21, 2016)

I wanted to thank everyone for all your input.  I appreciate all of the knowledge and the love for old bikes by all Cabers


----------



## bricycle (Nov 21, 2016)

circa late teens I'm guessing, Kool find! Love the frame shape.


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks.   It is for my wife.


----------



## BASHER76 (Nov 21, 2016)

Not a Schwinn


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 21, 2016)

I am not even close to an expert on this but I did see old Schwinns with this front gear and the same paint scheme.

Currently it has 26" front wheels and a rear 28".  Metal rims that are not in good shape and based on the later  ND hubs are probably not original to the bike.  (Open to additional  information if anyone has any).  I am considering going with wood rims, a wood fender, and a wooden chain guard.  

The metal fender currently on the bike is only 1/3 there as the rest has rusted 
away

I would consider a metal fender and chain guard if any one had an early Schwinn piece available.

Would love input and opinions


----------



## locomotion (Nov 21, 2016)

Ed Minas said:


> Thanks.   It is for my wife.




So your wife lets you play around with old dirty bikes on the living room carpet ..... she is very understanding, nothing of the sort is allowed in my house!!! The garage is where I have to be  .


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 21, 2016)

locomotion said:


> So your wife lets you play around with old dirty bikes on the living room carpet ..... she is very understanding, nothing of the sort is allowed in my house!!! The garage is where I have to be  .



Ha ha it is her bike after all.  It was the best place to take photos.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 21, 2016)

Frame and fork support the thought that 28" wheels were original to that bike... [26" not yet thought of].


----------

